# Flight suit?



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

My Satinettes came in yesterday, and they are larger than expected....a lot larger.....and I have a flight suit that would not fit an adult, so I was wondering if anyone could help me find a fitting suitable for them


http://www.flightquarters.com/bird-diapers/product/tux-with-tails-flightsuit.html


----------

